
Show HN: Prime Camera for iPhone – Simple Manual Control - tzehren
http://kickstandapps.com/prime/
======
karaokeyoga
"Seemless" should be "Seamless" (home page)

------
kkubale
Looks cool! I'll have to give it a shot.

